# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia >  Condiciones de uso (Lectura obligatoria antes de postear)

## Mariano Sosa

Como en toda comunidad, se les pide a los usuarios que antes de comenzar a ser un miembro activo del foro, se acepten las *normas del foro* básicamente resumidas en las "normas básicas" que aparecen arriba de todos los foros, de todas formas se sugiere leer las normas COMPLETAS para evitar problemas.

----------

